# Trade MY Western wide out for MVP3



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 2 year old western wideout i would like to trade for an MVP3 in stainless preferbly. Pm me with what you have. I will add pics tomorrow


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What size 9.5 or 8.5


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I would trade for either size


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Will ask my friend he bought a new 9.5 steel one we plowed what 3 times this year 
He used my wideout and likes it better


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Will ask my friend he bought a new 9.5 steel one we plowed what 3 times this year
> He used my wideout and likes it better


Let me know. I can send pics of the plow


----------



## somd (Sep 13, 2014)

Late to the party did you ever find a mvp3? I have a 8.5 stainless I bought Feb of 16 I had on my srw chevy. Now I have a dually and have been looking for a wideout.


----------

